

Startup ideas for developing countries - nishankkhanna
http://www.brightjourney.com/q/tried-tested-startup-ideas-done-developing-countries

======
zakelfassi
I live in Africa, and I've been all over the globe, and I can that,
unfortunately, the world is becoming smaller and smaller, and there's no such
place as a Developing Country or without competition, especially when it comes
to technology. And with the fact that RocketInternet and some other giants are
replicating all the ol' web business models you could think of (classifieds,
real estate, e-commerce,...), there's no little chance that you could succeed
on the short term without relying on innovation + thinking Global.

